# Diabetes UK - Diabetes: The Big Event 2012



## Northerner (May 13, 2012)

Chose from 20 workshops covering Type 1 and Type 2 issues, such as diabetes at school and coping with emotional issues (full programme available shortly)

Hear about the latest diabetes research

Connect with others and share experiences

Find tailored information and products to help you better manage your diabetes

Supervised activities for children and teenagers (6?16) and free on-site cr?che for those under 6

Lunch and refreshments included

Free parking and shuttle bus available from Coventry station

Saturday 14 July 2012
Rootes Building

Details and booking here:
http://www.diabetes.org.uk/thebigevent

University of Warwick Conference Park
Coventry
CV4 7AL


----------

